# non-leather



## govegetarian

Hola Miembros del Foro,

     Muchos vegetarianos (en particular, veganos) prefieren llevar lo que llamo en inglés *non-leather shoes*; es decir, zapatos que no son hechos de piel (cuero?).  Cómo se dice *non-leather *en español?  Mi intento  

*zapatos no de cuero (piel?), chaqueta no de cuero*, etc.

Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## chamyto

Al menos aquí decimos:

Zapatos no hechos de cuero; chaqueta no hecha de cuero...


----------



## Julvenzor

Yo optaría por "sintético". Una chaqueta o unos zapatos sintéticos se sobreentienden como no elaborados con pieles verdaderas procedentes de animales.

Un saludo sincero.


----------



## chamyto

Julvenzor said:


> Yo optaría por "sintético". Una chaqueta o unos zapatos sintéticos se sobreentienden como no elaborados con pieles verdaderas procedentes de animales.
> 
> Un saludo sincero.



Pero hay más materiales, a parte del "sintético", ¿no?  , aunque tu opción, yo creo que es mejor que la mía.


----------



## k-in-sc

There are plenty of natural materials besides leather ...


----------



## Mendicant

Por que no mantenerlo simple?  

_Zapatos sin cuero_.


----------



## Natalinya

Zapatos de cuero sintético.
Zapatos de cuero falso.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Me adhiero a Mendicant: _zapatos sin cuero_.


----------



## duvija

O "zapatos veganos", como se están empezando a llamar. Me resulta gracioso, sobretodo porque en inglés también usan 'cuero vegano' (que no es cuero, por supuesto).


----------



## el_novato

non-leather shoes

Zapatos/calzado que no son de piel.



Como menciona duvija, la frase "zapata vegano" está tomando popularidad


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hace años, en mi vecindario, lo llamábamos cuero sintético. A algún listo (no de este país, el nombre fue importado, pero no sé de dónde) se le ocurrió que era más "in" llamarlo ecocuero, y ese es el nombrete que predomina hoy en día, excepto entre los antediluvianos recalcitrantes como yo, que encuentro este nombre un poco tontuelo. Así es que se puede leer que venden sofás tapizados en ecocuero, zapatos de ecocuero, etc. El ecocuero de cuero tiene solo el aspecto. No le llega ni al tobillo en resistencia ni en durabilidad. Tampoco tiene el característico olor que tiene el cuero (que es la forma que tengo yo, que conozco poco y nada, de diferenciarlos).


----------



## duvija

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Hace años, en mi vecindario, lo llamábamos cuero sintético. A algún listo (no de este país, el nombre fue importado, pero no sé de dónde) se le ocurrió que era más "in" llamarlo ecocuero, y ese es el nombrete que predomina hoy en día, excepto entre los antediluvianos recalcitrantes como yo, que encuentro este nombre un poco tontuelo. Así es que se puede leer que venden sofás tapizados en ecocuero, zapatos de ecocuero, etc. El ecocuero de cuero tiene solo el aspecto. No le llega ni al tobillo en resistencia ni en durabilidad. Tampoco tiene el característico olor que tiene el cuero (que es la forma que tengo yo, que conozco poco y nada, de diferenciarlos).



Pero al decir 'vegano', puede estirarse a Alpargatas (zapatillas/zapatos de lona, o del material que quieran, basta conque no haya sido parte de un animal). Tengo una amiga vegana que en pleno invierno anda con botas de lona y se muere de frío.


----------



## k-in-sc

Are wool socks vegan?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

duvija said:


> Pero al decir 'vegano', puede estirarse a Alpargatas (zapatillas/zapatos de lona, o del material que quieran, basta conque no haya sido parte de un animal). Tengo una amiga vegana que en pleno invierno anda con botas de lona y se muere de frío.


Tenés razón, no reparé en que la condición era que no tuvieran cuero y no en que este fuera una imitación.



			
				k-in-sc said:
			
		

> Are wool socks vegan?


Entiendo que no, que no lo son.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

¿Y qué pasó con la sensata proposición de Mendicant (_zapatos sin cuero_)? Porque éso es lo que literalmente significa la expresión original en consulta: _non-leather shoes_.


----------



## duvija

Oldy Nuts said:


> ¿Y qué pasó con la sensata proposición de Mendicant (_zapatos sin cuero_)? Porque éso es lo que literalmente significa la expresión original en consulta: _non-leather shoes_.



Creo que no está bien esa traducción. 
non-leather sería: zapatos de no cuero (y no 'sin cuero', digamos, si vamos a puntualizar).


----------



## duvija

k-in-sc said:


> Are wool socks vegan?



NO! my friend doesn't even eat honey. And for sweaters, only acrylic, or cotton. Funny that petroleum-based products are ok.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

duvija said:


> Creo que no está bien esa traducción.
> non-leather sería: zapatos de no cuero (y no 'sin cuero', digamos, si vamos a puntualizar).



Pero vamos, mi amiga de buen genio. ¿"Non-lead crystal" sería entonces "cristal de no plomo"? ¿Y "non-lead pencil", "lápiz de no plomo"? ¿Y "non-...


----------



## Rondivu

El término "vegano" es un anglicismo. No es común en España; por lo menos yo no lo oigo nunca.
Tan solo me imaginaría al pijo o pija de turno entrando en una tienda y pedir unos zapatos veganos. (Risas)

Zapatos de cuero sintético es como los he llamado toda la vida.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Perdón por la ignorancia pero ¿todos los veganos usan exclusivamente zapatos "de cuero sintético"? ¿No pueden ser de algún otro material de origen no animal? ¿Alpargatas no?


----------



## Rondivu

En mi uso, las alpargatas no son unos zapatos.
Estamos hablando de la posible traducción de non-leather shoes.


----------



## Julvenzor

Rondivu said:


> El término "vegano" es un anglicismo. No es común en España; por lo menos yo no lo oigo nunca.
> Tan solo me imaginaría al pijo o pija de turno entrando en una tienda y pedir unos zapatos veganos. (Risas)
> 
> Zapatos de cuero sintético es como los he llamado toda la vida.




Como adjetivo sí queda raro; pero, dentro de las comunidades asociadas, se emplea para distinguirlo de "vegetariano" en sus distintos grados. Un "vegano" se alimenta exclusivamente de alimentos no animales.

Un saludo.


----------



## Rondivu

Julvenzor said:


> Como adjetivo sí queda raro; pero, dentro de las comunidades asociadas, se emplea para distinguirlo de "vegetariano" en sus distintos grados. Un "vegano" se alimenta exclusivamente de alimentos no animales.
> 
> Un saludo.



Lo sé,  Julvenzor. Para mí, un vegano ha sido y será siempre un vegetariano estricto. Evito los anglicismos cuando es posible hacerlo.
Saludos,
Rendezvous
Vegan
Vegetariano/a estricto/a
http://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english-spanish/vegan


----------



## Masood

govegetarian said:


> Hola Miembros del Foro,
> 
> Muchos vegetarianos (en particular, veganos) prefieren llevar lo que llamo en inglés *non-leather shoes*; es decir, zapatos que no son hechos de piel (cuero?).  Cómo se dice *non-leather *en español?  Mi intento
> 
> *zapatos no de cuero (piel?), chaqueta no de cuero*, etc.
> 
> Gracias por su ayuda!


Are you referring to shoes that look like they're leather but aren't?


----------



## k-in-sc

Yeah, vegans love those pleather jackets ...


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Rondivu said:


> En mi uso, las alpargatas no son unos zapatos.
> Estamos hablando de la posible traducción de non-leather shoes.




Para "shoe", ver http://www.learnersdictionary.com/definition/shoe y las figuras correspondientes.

Para "zapato", el DRAE dice


> Calzado que no pasa del tobillo, con la parte inferior de suela y lo demás de piel, fieltro, paño u otro tejido, más o menos escotado por el empeine.


y para "suela",


> Parte del calzado que toca al suelo, hecha regularmente de cuero fuerte y adobado.



De modo que ni "shoe" ni "zapato" excluyen a las alpargatas o similares, ni todos los shoes/zapatos tienen cubierta de cuero, natural o sintético.


----------



## Rondivu

Shoe
 A durable covering for the human foot, made of leather or similar material with a rigid sole and heel, usually extending no higher than the ankle.

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/_/dict.aspx?rd=1&word=shoes



alpargata.

(De ár. hisp. alparḡát, pl. de párḡa; cf. abarca).

Alpargata
1. f. Calzado de lona con suela de esparto o cáñamo, que se asegura por simple ajuste o con cintas.

http://buscon.rae.es/drae/srv/search?id=g2TKAPonMDXX2g3jxMiU

¿Por qué será que el RAE comienza la definición de alpargata con "calzado", y no "zapato"?
Yo diría que la alpargata se asemeja más a una sandalia que a un zapato.
Para mí,  una alpargata no es un zapato. ¿Calzado? Sí, pero no un zapato. 

La definición que da de zapato el diccionario de la RAE es muy general porque hay muchos tipos de zapatos de diverso material y forma.
Seamos serios,  Oldy Nuts, y dime sinceramente si esto para ti es un zapato:

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-azOPd0Y9D1w/TbdawZr9OxI/AAAAAAAABUk/FT3Nf1BNdB0/s1600/espardenyas.jpg


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Sí. Independientemente de que lo encuentre poco estético y poco práctico, es un artículo que tiene suela, que cubre al menos parcialmente el pie, y que esperaría poder comprar en una zapatería.

Y el DRAE pone, bajo Sandalia:

 Zapato ligero y muy abierto, usado en tiempo de calor.


----------



## Rondivu

Bueno,  también se venden helados en los kioscos, y no son heladerías. En fin...
Acabo de ver la edición que has hecho en tu mensaje. No es la primera vez que la RAE nos asombra con algunas de sus definiciones, y tú lo sabes. Llevo leyendo estos foros bastante más tiempo del que llevo participando en ellos.
Gracias por tu colaboración,  Oldy Nuts.
Saludos, 
Rendezvous


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Claro, y también se venden zapatos en los grandes supermercados, pero estamos cambiando de tema...


----------



## Rondivu

No, no estoy cambiando de tema. Normalmente, los helados se venden en las heladerías y las alpargatas en las  alpargaterías; que se vendan en zapaterías no quiere decir que sean zapatos, así como los kioscos no son heladerías porque vendan helados.



Oldy Nuts said:


> ...y que esperaría poder comprar en una zapatería.


No por eso deben considerarse las alpargatas unos zapatos.


----------



## Mendicant

Muchas ideas en este hilo!

Creo que tenemos una pequeña confusion en este hilo, y estamos separados en dos grupos.

*1.* Zapatos que parecen ser de piel pero no lo son. (C_uero sintetico, etc.)

_*2. *Cualqier tipo de calzado que no tenga piel o productos animales (_zapatos hechos con tela, con cuero sintetico, sandalias 100% derivadas del petroleo, etc).


_Debido a que yo lei la frase con el segundo significado, my traduccion super literal de _zapatos sin cuero_ se me hace la mejor.

Pero, en realidad, el OP nos tendra que aclarar el asunto.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Excelente resumen, Mendicant, y muy oportuno. En la pregunta original, su autor explica qué entiende por _non-leather shoes_, y dice textualmente



> zapatos que no son hechos de piel (cuero?)



Para mí, el significado de esto es exactamente el que pones en 2. Y tienes razón, tal vez sería mejor que el autor nos aclarara. Mal que mal, existen zapatos con suela de cuero y cubierta de cuero sintético...


----------

